# Rom Toolbox vs. Clockword Mod



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

I have both running CM7.
Is it necessary to have CWM?


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have them both installed, The toolbox gives you quite a bit of "teakability" if you will. CWM is your end all be all savior IMO, Its the only way that I know of to perform a restore when all else fails, definitely a must have!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes because CWM is what gives you your recovery in CM.


----------



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah I feel like an idiot now...haha


----------

